# 8 Great Home Modifications for Rheumatoid Arthritis



## SifuPhil (Nov 21, 2012)

​
Here are 8 great ideas to make living easier and less painful for rheumatoid arthritis sufferers. Although they aren't ALL inexpensive (stair lift, anyone?) most of them are low-cost and easy to implement.

*8 Great Home Modifications for Rheumatoid Arthritis*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2012)

Those stair lifts are so nice, I remember seeing the first one many moons ago, on the TV sitcom Katie The Farmer's Daughter.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 21, 2012)

I always wanted to put a souped-up motor on it, with a 5-point safety harness for the rider and flames coming out the exhaust.


----------



## katlupe (May 13, 2021)

The double-sided tape is a good idea. I have done that on all my rugs. Much safer.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

katlupe said:


> The double-sided tape is a good idea. I have done that on all my rugs. Much safer.


We have the double sided tape on all of our rugs... bear in mind that you need a different type of tape for rugs on carpet compared to bare floors...

We also have the safety handles in the shower, after I slipped  a couple of years ago, and I asked hubs to fit them..

A couple of my elderly neighbours have stair-lifts...  One of my friends' whose husband is wheelchair bound has a a proper lift (elevator)  installed in her livingroom to her bedroom...


----------

